
What's your favourite productivity tool? Mine's the Eisenhower Matrix - caglap
https://www.eisedo.com/blog/forget-other-productivity-hacks-the-eisenhower-matrix-is-all-you-need/
======
learnaholic
I initially thought it was actually some kind of tool that you install /
create an account. I guess everything boils down to prioritization of tasks,
which this questionnaire really helps solving.

However, in some cases, there are tasks that do not contribute to achieving
goals but do require immediate attention and you simply cannot delegate it to
others. How do you address / prioritize this using Eisenhower Marix?

~~~
caglap
There is a new web app coming inspired by the matrix that you could try -
www.eisedo.com. This task manager will auto-prioritise your tasks based on
urgency and importance.

In reply to your question, it's important to remember that the Eisenhower
Matrix is a guideline to help you prioritise your tasks in the most productive
way. Delegation isn't always something that your boss asks you to do - it can
be you asking a friend or a family member to handle something for you.

If there's absolutely no way it can be delegated, then naturally the
responsibility to complete the task falls on you. All the Matrix does is
highlight the fact that your time would be spent more productively on tasks in
the first two quadrants. It's down to your best judgement and analysis of your
time and workload in conjunction with the use of the Matrix to decide whether
you take it on yourself or delegate it.

------
caglap
Comment with your experience and recommendations :)

Personally, I've tried a variety of productivity tools to try increase my
efficiency, and I would have to say my favourite is the Eisenhower Matrix.
(I've linked a great article to it incase you haven't heard of it!)

I have saved lots of time as it helps me to decide which tasks to do first and
which I don't need to do at all.

Have you tried it before? What did you think?

